# Big Walnut questions



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

In few weeks I'm moving out to Reynoldsburg, and the closest body of water to me will be the Big Walnut. I've never fished it before, but I see a lot of threads about on here. It seems to be a popular SMB river, I was just curious what else the river has to offer in that area. Pretty much every body of water in this state has catfish and carp, any good numbers or size to them in there? Anything else I should know? 

I'm excited to explore a new river / creek, in fact I've never really fished a creek before. Should be fun.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey man. I fish the walnut all the time near Reynoldsburg. I only target smallies but I've caught large mouth, rock bass, catfish, and gar. There are a lot of Gar in certain stretches. It really is a great body of water to fish! Good luck!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

There are Sauger and Saugeye too...


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

BetterMetalFish said:


> In few weeks I'm moving out to Reynoldsburg, and the closest body of water to me will be the Big Walnut. I've never fished it before, but I see a lot of threads about on here. It seems to be a popular SMB river, I was just curious what else the river has to offer in that area. Pretty much every body of water in this state has catfish and carp, any good numbers or size to them in there? Anything else I should know?
> 
> I'm excited to explore a new river / creek, in fact I've never really fished a creek before. Should be fun.


I have caught saugeye, gar, pan fish, some small cats-mostly focus on small mouth though.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Yea totally forgot to mention sauger and saugeye! Lots of great fish in there


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Depending on how far South you fish it you may very well find: Sauger, Saugeye, Muskie, Hybrid's, Flathead, Channels, Blue's, Drum, Panfish, Spotted Bass, LMB and of course, Smallmouth.

Not saying catching all of the above is going to be easy (might take you 5+ years), but they all can be found in various stretches of the Nut.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I am an avid Roughfish angler & unfortunately I can't say the Catfishing is much to speak of in recent years - but Channels & Flatheads are still around in small numbers if you put in the work.
Big Carp once were quite common but as the water has cleared up with the introduction of the Zebra Mussels they became easy targets for bowfishing. I catch all 3 species of Buffalo Suckers in higher numbers than Carp Cat & Drum combined with pretty respectable size also. Good luck


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Unfortunately if you are successful at bow fishing the next guy won't be catching that one again.
Please catch and release-big walnut is not managed and it seems like some years all the fish are gone.


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Not a bow fisher, and I catch, photo, release everything I catch. I'm too much of a softee to actually kill anything (no problem eating it when it's dead though). 

If I ever brought a fish home I'd end up with a pet :/


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

BetterMetalFish said:


> Not a bow fisher, and I catch, photo, release everything I catch. I'm too much of a softee to actually kill anything (no problem eating it when it's dead though).
> 
> If I ever brought a fish home I'd end up with a pet :/


I don't get bowfishing at all, especially when the fish is simply tossed aside. Killing a fish for the sake of entertainment.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

I hear of crappie in the creek, but have yet to see or catch one. I have caught quite a few smallmouth in the last few months, saw a ton (something like two dozen) gar in one small stretch in Gahanna on Monday, will see carp in other places. There are so many good points to fish BWC that I'm not sure why I didn't start the creeks much sooner.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I have caught a couple of small crappie in Gahanna in the creek, but nothing of size and they have been few and far between.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Depending on how far South you fish it you may very well find: Sauger, Saugeye, Muskie, Hybrid's, Flathead, Channels, Blue's, Drum, Panfish, Spotted Bass, LMB and of course, Smallmouth.
> 
> Not saying catching all of the above is going to be easy (might take you 5+ years), but they all can be found in various stretches of the Nut.


lies


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I used to fish Big Walnut some what often and as mentioned above you can catch many different species of fish. Depending on where you go, it's not a bad idea to bring a trash bag or 7 along with you as some stretches look like a landfill


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Ain't that the truth, Mighty? Same with the Scioto. I use it as an object lesson for my kids and have them clean up around them when we go.

Just had something pointed out to me yesterday...I've been hauling a lot of bass out of BWC lately and at least a couple that I've called smallmouth were more likely spotted. I caught one yesterday and a buddy said "nice spot" on the photo.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hauling a lot of bass out is a great way to ruin it for everyone. Rivers are much different than lakes. Many years they either can't spawn due to conditions or they do and then it all gets washed out. Please practice C&R on creeks and rivers with sport fish.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

crittergitter said:


> Hauling a lot of bass out is a great way to ruin it for everyone. Rivers are much different than lakes. Many years they either can't spawn due to conditions or they do and then it all gets washed out. Please practice C&R on creeks and rivers with sport fish.


Oh--I think you misunderstood me, good sir. I haven't kept a fish in over 20 years. They are all CPR, sorry for the lack of clarity.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Baloogala said:


> Oh--I think you misunderstood me, good sir. I haven't kept a fish in over 20 years. They are all CPR, sorry for the lack of clarity.


Ok, just the way it was worded made me think you were harvesting them. Good to hear that they are still swimming.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

MIGHTY said:


> I used to fish Big Walnut some what often and as mentioned above you can catch many different species of fish. Depending on where you go, it's not a bad idea to bring a trash bag or 7 along with you as some stretches look like a landfill


Amen to the last sentence, gotta pay the river tax


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, kind of sad to hear the carp and catfish population isn't great anymore in that creek, but oh well, smallies are fun too. Any size to those smallies? 

Also, is fishing a creek any different than fishing a river? Like I said never really fished a creek before, but I can't imagine it'd be any different.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

crittergitter said:


> Ok, just the way it was worded made me think you were harvesting them. Good to hear that they are still swimming.


Yeah, I could see how anybody could think that. I'd love to get out tonight, but checked at one of the several spots nearby...chocolate milk.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

BetterMetalFish said:


> Thanks guys, kind of sad to hear the carp and catfish population isn't great anymore in that creek, but oh well, smallies are fun too. Any size to those smallies?
> 
> Also, is fishing a creek any different than fishing a river? Like I said never really fished a creek before, but I can't imagine it'd be any different.


Yes--there's size if you get into one. I caught an 18" smallie a week and a half ago, a 14" spot this past Friday. I've caught a couple dinks, but most what I get are 13" or bigger.

Depends on the river versus the creek. I'm assuming you're not meaning something like the Ohio River--if you were, then I'd say pretty different. That said, it's all about reading the flow. Finding eddies for the fish to hide in and so on. I only started last year and I'm starting to understand what I'm looking at.

What I think the #1 rule is (for me) confidence in what you're throwing. I've caught most of my creek bass on two things: a clearwater shad Big Joshy and a Rebel floating Craw (2.5", in a couple colors...now if we expand to the Scioto, a couple other things worked, too). Still, being able to read the water is key so you don't waste time where they ain't. Send me a PM and I'll see if we can meet up and I can show you.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Maybe tomorrow? Hope the river is back down by then. Tried Friday night and spent 1/2 hour under a tree in my canoe-finally left soaked.

I was on the river last year same time during rain events and almost found my self a couple miles down the creek-I am going to not chance it this year though.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

gahannafly said:


> Maybe tomorrow? Hope the river is back down by then. Tried Friday night and spent 1/2 hour under a tree in my canoe-finally left soaked.
> 
> I was on the river last year same time during rain events and almost found my self a couple miles down the creek-I am going to not chance it this year though.


I'm hoping to go tomorrow as well...so far, I don't know. At least, in my experience, the creek (BWC, in this case) clears up more quickly than the Scioto.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Definitely can find some big ones in there. I've pulled my share of 15-17"s and I haven't fished walnut all that much. I've seen bigger caught as well. And I would say yes. Just like a river. Lately I've been pulling them out of the shallows. It's usually a pretty clear creek so you'll have to adjust for that


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Did you guys hear that where Red & Sons Nursery (Stygler Rd) was, closer to Morse Rd on the Big Walnut, that Gahanna bought it and is going to turn it into a canoe livery? How's the fishing up that way?


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you guys hear that where Red & Sons Nursery (Stygler Rd) was, closer to Morse Rd on the Big Walnut, that Gahanna bought it and is going to turn it into a canoe livery? How's the fishing up that way?


I've waded some of those areas spot checking for holes. I have caught SMB, Crappie, Gills, and the occasional Saugeye. I have seen plenty of Carp too, but I do not target them.

My info is from past years including last year, I have not hit that area this year yet. I usually target those areas in the summer months and only about twice a year (unless I find a honey hole producing hard that deem I need to return).


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you guys hear that where Red & Sons Nursery (Stygler Rd) was, closer to Morse Rd on the Big Walnut, that Gahanna bought it and is going to turn it into a canoe livery? How's the fishing up that way?


That is pretty cool. I have fished that area a few times. I wonder what their takeout will be downriver. I have put in right at the Woodside Green Park spot right down from there. There are quite a few shallow riffles within the area that people will have to drag through when the water levels come down. I fished for about an hour last weekend in that area and caught 8 smallies. Biggest was around 15". Hopefully they will shuttle people that own kayaks for a fee. It would be nice to be able to go there and get on the water quickly with someone else to drive me back up.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Real question is what does the water look like today? Creek was not up much yesterday as hoover is only releasing at 158 but still muddy.


----------



## Ftw112 (Apr 6, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you guys hear that where Red & Sons Nursery (Stygler Rd) was, closer to Morse Rd on the Big Walnut, that Gahanna bought it and is going to turn it into a canoe livery? How's the fishing up that way?


The City of Columbus purchased the property in March. I doubt they would turn it in to a livery, although that would be awesome if they did.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

OnTheFly said:


> Real question is what does the water look like today? Creek was not up much yesterday as hoover is only releasing at 158 but still muddy.


The Creek was still a bit high (perhaps less than a foot), but clear. Fished it tonight, two gar and a smallmouth between my son and me.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ftw112 said:


> The City of Columbus purchased the property in March. I doubt they would turn it in to a livery, although that would be awesome if they did.


Then I was told wrong. Sorry everybody for passing false info.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Fished it tonight-4 smallies landed 1 lost, 1 rock bass, river looks a little up but perfect for floating.
Used fire tiger poper, wee craw,shallow crank bait.
Hey, I have no problem keeping this thread going and giving any knowledge I have gained in catching fish=big walnut is my main creek-what if we all agree to keep it going and pick up trash along the way-imagine what we could do if each of us put their efforts together and showed this creek some love all summer! I tried to bring back a tire tonight but wimped out-did pick up some trash and fishing line though.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Growing up in Westerville this is always a creek I've wanted to fish but never put in the effort to find access points. You guys sure are making it sound like I need to give it a try sometime soon! I'm pretty new to fishing creeks. Bought some waders earlier this year with set goals to catch certain fish in certain bodies of water. Smallie in a creek is on my list to check off this year so hopefully I can scratch it off!


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Lannom22 said:


> Smallie in a creek is on my list to check off this year so hopefully I can scratch it off!


Throw a sand shiner Joshy below just about any riffle and you should be able to cross it off.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

I also have luck with clearwater shad Joshy, plus rebel floating craws (2.5") in various colors. All of my biggest smb have come on the Joshy in fairly shallow areas.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Baloogala said:


> I also have luck with clearwater shad Joshy, plus rebel floating craws (2.5") in various colors. All of my biggest smb have come on the Joshy in fairly shallow areas.


Thanks for the tip. Is that something you would rig weedless or just on a regular jig?


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Lannom22 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Is that something you would rig weedless or just on a regular jig?


I just use the regular jig that comes with it and vary my retrieve. The other day they were short striking so I was going to experiment with a stinger hook.


----------



## BWSmallie (Jan 2, 2010)

Caught many smallmouth in Big Walnut. The one in my profile photo was caught on BW near Morse Road - 20". I've probably caught a dozen over 17" in the last ten years. Caught a 3 lb largemouth. Lots of white perch. Gar are prevalent and will go after any slim rapala type crankbait.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Baloogala said:


> I just use the regular jig that comes with it and vary my retrieve. The other day they were short striking so I was going to experiment with a stinger hook.


Got ya. Looking forward to getting out there and giving it a try.


----------



## Mover (Apr 26, 2017)

homepiece said:


> Throw a sand shiner Joshy below just about any riffle and you should be able to cross it off.


Where are good places to fish from the bank?
Trying near the airport golf course?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mover said:


> Where are good places to fish from the bank?


You'll never get that question answered here. 

Put your time in on both Google earth and the water.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Mover said:


> Where are good places to fish from the bank?
> Trying near the airport golf course?


I would first look for access points-parks, sides of the road. etc. On goggle earth look for bends in the river, the more the better. Seems like smallies are spread out so it is definelty not a large numbers of fish river unless you find a good hole. I would wade or float-fishing from the bank or in one spot will limit your catching.
Remember catch and release and good luck.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Mover said:


> Where are good places to fish from the bank?
> Trying near the airport golf course?


This is where you have to put in time to read the water. Think several things: how can they be lazy and get food? What will keep them (your target fish) from getting eaten?

In essence, laydowns, riffles, and eddies, and look for a current seam. Nobody is going to just give you a spot--because then that spot is told to countless others and then the good holes get overrun and trashed. It took me two to three months of reading and researching to finally understand where to find fish in current.

You should look at "finding and determining a saugeye spot," a thread pinned to the top. There is some information that is valuable. Also, look for posts by RiparianRanger (wherever he went!). An above post is correct, too: first, I have only hooked into more than one fish at one spot in short order twice...you'll have to be able to move around. I'll hit a hole and move on as soon as I catch something (most of the time), try somewhere else, and then come back and frequently catch a second in the first hole (though sometimes with a different presentation).


----------



## Christfollower52 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just a few thoughts from my last 5 summers of learning on a different creek, but these are the tactics I would apply to new water:
1. I have a small box that fits into the pocket of my swim trucks for wet wading: jig heads and smaller sized grub w tails, rooster tails, rebel craws, heddon torpedo topwater, two small buzzbaits, silver crankbait
2. In new areas I try to fish everywhere and use a smaller lure. I fish slow (not meaning retrieve but rather how long it takes me to work through a section of water). This allows me to know where most species are by the time I'm through that section (my creek holds SM, LM, Spots, Rock Bass, Pumpkinseed Panfish, Ive only ever seen 1 Gar, carp, buffalo, and Ive seen Saugeye but not caught them). A smaller lure also net you more fish through a new area than using something only a SM would attack and only catch 1 or 2. 
3. After I get to know an area, then it just depends on how I feel that day...do I want to catch higher volume-smaller lures and I'll catch more fish. Am I just hunting Smallies? I know the best holes and what tends to work and can cover more area faster by working those holes and then skipping large sections of water to get to the next great area. 

Nothing earth shattering in those tips, but hopefully you can take something away that helps.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Last night-bite slow, clear water, sunny sky, tough in my opinion-2 SM landed, one or two lost-seemed to be shy and short striking. Did land a 27 in gar though-been a couple years since I did that, saw a large carp or sucker.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

gahannafly said:


> Last night-bite slow, clear water, sunny sky, tough in my opinion-2 SM landed, one or two lost-seemed to be shy and short striking. Did land a 27 in gar though-been a couple years since I did that, saw a large carp or sucker.


I agree--it was hard to get anything to actually go full bore, but there were a few short strikes mid-afternoon.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

If you are going to Wade , do yourself a favor and purchase a fishing vest like fly fishermen wear.... I recently started using one and I am irritated I didn't sooner..lol. lots of pockets . I have been thinking of canoeing some different rivers besides my two local standbys, and have had my eye on this and the scioto. I waded a far eastern stream yesterday and caught 4 nice smallies and for a first, two nice walleyes( no, not saugeye, this stream flows into the Ohio) and a nice sauger. So, starting in July I may be up for a companion...I have canoes just no trailer..lol.


----------

